

Concert pianist plays iPad onstage - shard
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20003310-71.html

======
philwelch
Jordan Rudess, the keyboardist for Dream Theater, uses a number of synthesizer
apps on the iPhone, and has played the iPhone live

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFG7-Q0WI7Q>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONGpprZBkrs>

EDIT: Heh, Monday he'll even be in SF "hosting a discussion" about the iPad,
among other things: <http://rudess-pyramind.eventbrite.com/>

------
BrianHammond
menu > settings > songbook no-fail mode: on

menu > songbook > flight of the bumblebee

tap, tap, tap, tap...

~~~
DenisM
What is songbook?

------
sabat
I touched an iPad for the first time today, in the Burlingame Apple Store. I
wanted one more than I had expected. And: I really do see what Apple is going
after with it. This is what the computer will evolve into -- an appliance that
facilitates media participation. The point isn't the computer, it's what it
enables.

~~~
jamesbritt
"an appliance that facilitates media participation. "

I just can't see that as evolving. It's a step backwards.

"The point isn't the computer, it's what it enables."

Agreed, and it's what a completely reprogrammable computer excels at.

It's not that the iPad is without merit, but it's more the evolution of the TV
than of the computer.

~~~
papersmith
Well, evolution doesn't always mean improvement.

I think the personal computer will split into two branches, with power users
keeping today's form factors, while average users who just want to surf the
web or check their email will go for the appliances.

~~~
arantius
> Well, evolution doesn't always mean improvement.

I think you mean: evolution doesn't always mean _adding things_. Taking away
something that causes a net loss is evolution. Much like, say, the tail in
certain higher primates. Or the ability to install and run absolutely anything
(including malware, trojans, and viruses).

(Whether a thing causes a net gain or loss is its own entire argument, of
course.)

------
eplanit
Sorry, but when someone refers to "one of the world's most dazzling piano
players", here is what comes to mind:

<http://fatkiddiary.com/liberace.jpg>

That guy used Candelabras to attract attention, this new one uses an iPad.

My point is, so this legitimizes the iPad as being something super-special?

~~~
zb
I can assure you that Lang Lang is a seriously good pianist, something that
nobody would claim about Liberace.

~~~
nandemo
This is Liberace playing a Liszt concerto:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl6vCZSD70U>

Liberace was a professional concert pianist -- that is, he actually played as
solist with professional orchestras. I'd say that fits my definition of
"seriously good pianist", though he was probably not good enough to be at the
top so he chose to be more an entertainer than a pianist.

But then, Lang Lang is not _too_ far from that (he played a fake piano at the
Beijing Olympics ceremony).

